# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Shipping Companies >  DIMAKIS SHIPPING COMPANY ( THE FOUNDERS )

## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

*DIMAKI KOSTAS ( MY FATHER ) DIMAKIS ELENI ( MY MOTHER )*

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

DIMAKIS KOSTAS ( MY FATHER )

DIMAKI ELENI ( MY MOTHER )

DIMAKIS GIANNIS ( MY GRAND FATHER )

DIMAKI MARIA ( MY GRAND MOTHER )

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

VASILIA  DIMAKI  ( GRAND MOTHER )
Η πρώτη Σύζυγος του Παππού μου και η βιολογική Μητέρα του Πατέρα μου που ήταν από το ΡΟΔΟΚΗΠΟ ( ΓΚΙΟΥΛ ΜΠΑΞΕ ) της Μ. Ασίας και ήρθαν πρόσφυγες και οι τρεις μαζί στην Μυτιλήνη το 1923. Δυστυχώς από τις κακουχίες αρρώστησε και απεβίωσε μετά από οκτώ μήνες από την άφιξη τους στην Μυτιλήνη.
Με τα κοσμήματα που είχε κρύψει κάτω από τα ρούχα της κατά των διωγμό μπήκαν αργότερα υπο6760_121401776949_824861949_2271714_594879_n.jpgθήκη και αγοράστηκε το πρώτο καΐκι της οικογένειας.Add a caption

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

> *
> VASILIA  DIMAKI 
> ( GRAND MOTHER )*
> *Η πρώτη Σύζυγος του Παππού μου και η βιολογική Μητέρα του Πατέρα μου που ήταν από το ΡΟΔΟΚΗΠΟ ( ΓΚΙΟΥΛ ΜΠΑΞΕ ) της Μ. Ασίας και ήρθαν πρόσφυγες και οι τρεις μαζί στην Μυτιλήνη το 1923. Δυστυχώς από τις κακουχίες αρρώστησε και απεβίωσε μετά από οκτώ μήνες από την άφιξη τους στην Μυτιλήνη.
> Με τα κοσμήματα που είχε κρύψει κάτω από τα ρούχα της κατά των διωγμό μπήκαν αργότερα υποθήκη και αγοράστηκε το πρώτο καΐκι της οικογένειας.*..................................................Add a caption


*VASILIA  DIMAKI 
( GRAND MOTHER )*

----------

